# LOGO! Steuerung für Futterboxen mit RFID Erkennung



## Mr.Bieeb (13 November 2022)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein krankes Pferd welches nicht zu viel Futter bekommen darf. 
Die Idee:
Eine Futterbox mit elektrisch öffbarem Deckel. Das Pferd bekommt ein Halfter mit RFID. 
Nun sollte ein RFID Reader, wenn das Pferd zur Futterbox kommt, ein Signal an die Logo schicken und für ca. 30min den Deckel öffnen und dann wieder mindestens für eine Stunde schließen. 
Wenn sich das Tier sich innerhalb der 30min Fresszeit entfernt (falls es z.B. von einem anderen Pferd vertrieben wird) sollte sich der Deckel wieder verschließen. Wenn nun das Pferd wieder zur Futterbox kommt, sollte der Deckel wieder für die verbliebene Zeit geöffnet werden.
Kann mir jemand helfen so-etwas zu Bauen/Programmieren? (natürlich mit Gegenleistung)
Die Futterbox mit Siemens LOGO (Zeit)Steuerung ist vorhanden. Ein RFID Lesegerät mit ca 1-2m Reichweite müsste noch besorgt werden.
Liebe Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Plan_B (13 November 2022)

Serielle Protokolle kann die LOGO IMHO nicht, deshalb müsste der Reader direkt nen DO für die Erkennung eines gültigen Tags haben.
Dieser DO geht auf nen DI der Logo und Triggert dann die Öffnung.


----------



## Mr.Bieeb (13 November 2022)

Vielen Dank für die superschnelle Info. Hast Du eine Idee für einen Reader, in dem man RFID-Tags hinterlegen kann, um nur beim Präsentieren des erlaubten Tags die Öffnung zu triggern?


----------



## Plan_B (13 November 2022)

Ne Du.
Ich hab mal so mit kleinen Tags *rumgespielt*. Das war nie produktiv.
Deine 1...2m + autonome Auswertung sind aber ne andre Klasse. Da les ich mich auch nicht in 5 Minuten ein.


----------



## Blockmove (13 November 2022)

Mit Logo wird Long Range RFID ne teure Sache.
Ich würd hier mehr Richtung Aduino gehen. Dafür gibt es Long Range RFID so ab ca. 150€.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 November 2022)

Mr.Bieeb schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Futterbox mit elektrisch öffbarem Deckel. Das Pferd bekommt ein Halfter mit RFID.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich bist Du in einem Mikrocontroller-Forum mit dieser Frage besser aufgehoben.

Z. B. https://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/487152






						Automatische Fütterung mit Tiererkennung - Mikrocontroller.net
					






					www.mikrocontroller.net


----------



## Loenne (14 November 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Ohne deine Futterbox zu kennen sehe ich jedoch bei deinem Vorhaben einige Hürden. Egal ob in diesem, oder einem anderen Forum.

Long Range Leser
Nur mit einem Weitbereichsleser ist es leider nicht getan. Ein solcher Leser ist i.d.R. bei professionellen Systemen nur ein spezieller Leser aus verschiedenen Leser der Produktpalette. Darüber hinaus wirst du noch eine sogenannte Auswerte-Einheit (oder Türcontroller) sowie ein Netzteil für die Spannungsversorgung sowie meist auch eine Verwaltungssoftware benötigen.

Dann gibt ein solches System beim Erkennen eines berechtigten Datenträger nur einen (einstellbaren) Impuls heraus. Erst wenn der Datenträger (RFID Chip) sich aus dem Erfassungsbereich des Lesers hinausbewegt und dann wieder hinein bewegt wird ein neuer Impuls ausgegeben.

Damit kannst du deinem Pferd die Klappe öffnen, aber sie wird sich nicht schließen, wenn dein Pferd von einem anderen Tier vertrieben wird. Vielmehr wird wohl das andere Tier deinem Pferd alles wegfressen.

Futterklappe
Du wirst also etwas brauchen was erkennt ob dein Pferd noch an der Futterklappe steht. Hm... vielleicht könnte man hier einen Bewegungsmelder nehmen. Dieser hält die Klappe mit einer kleinen Nachlaufzeit solange offen, solange Bewegung an der Klappe erkannt wird. Das Problem ist hier nur wird dein Pferd von einem anderen Pferd innerhalb der Nachlaufzeit vertrieben so bleibt die Klappe offen und das andere Tier frisst deinem Pferd wieder alles weg.
Das gelingen deines Vorhabens liegt m. E. in der Konstruktion der Futterklappe sowie in der Auswahl und Anordnung der Sensoren.



Mr.Bieeb schrieb:


> Die Futterbox mit Siemens LOGO (Zeit)Steuerung ist vorhanden.


Hast du mal ein Bild von der Futterbox ?

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2022)

Loenne schrieb:


> Long Range Leser
> Nur mit einem Weitbereichsleser ist es leider nicht getan. Ein solcher Leser ist i.d.R. bei professionellen Systemen nur ein spezieller Leser aus verschiedenen Leser der Produktpalette. Darüber hinaus wirst du noch eine sogenannte Auswerte-Einheit (oder Türcontroller) sowie ein Netzteil für die Spannungsversorgung sowie meist auch eine Verwaltungssoftware benötigen.


Da es hier nur um ein Pferd geht, brauchst du eben keine großartige Verwaltungssoftware.
Es reicht ein passender Reader mit einem Tag.
Die meisten Reader stellen die Anzahl der Tags im Empfangsbereich zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loenne (14 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da es hier nur um ein Pferd geht, brauchst du eben keine großartige Verwaltungssoftware.
> Es reicht ein passender Reader mit einem Tag.
> Die meisten Reader stellen die Anzahl der Tags im Empfangsbereich zur Verfügung.


Hast du mal ein konkretes Beispiel für so einen Reader?


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2022)

Loenne schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein konkretes Beispiel für so einen Reader?



Such mal unter "RFID RM 9001". Den hatte ich mal für ein Bastelprojekt ins Auge gefasst.
Müsste ein passiver UHF Reader sein.


----------



## Loenne (16 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Such mal unter "RFID RM 9001". Den hatte ich mal für ein Bastelprojekt ins Auge gefasst.
> Müsste ein passiver UHF Reader sein.


"Ins Auge gefasst" ? Das heißt du hast damit selbst noch nichts realisiert oder?
Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie du diesen Leser nutzen möchtest damit am Ende ein Relaiskontat als Eingangssignal für die Logo schaltet.

Ich hab mal gegoogelt, finde aber nichts brauchbares zu dem Teil. Hast du einen Link mit aussagefähigen Informationen wie und woran man diesen Leser nutzt damit daraus "ein funktionierendes System wird" ?


----------



## Blockmove (16 November 2022)

Loenne schrieb:


> "Ins Auge gefasst" ? Das heißt du hast damit selbst noch nichts realisiert oder?
> Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie du diesen Leser nutzen möchtest damit am Ende ein Relaiskontat als Eingangssignal für die Logo schaltet.
> 
> Ich hab mal gegoogelt, finde aber nichts brauchbares zu dem Teil. Hast du einen Link mit aussagefähigen Informationen wie und woran man diesen Leser nutzt damit daraus "ein funktionierendes System wird" ?



Ich würde es überhaupt nicht über eine Logo machen.
Sowas würde ich mit einem Aduino oder ESP32-Mikrocontroller umsetzen.
Hab ich auch weiter oben schon geschrieben.
Für mein Bastelprojekt hat ein simpler RC522 für 5€ dann doch gereicht.

Der RM9001 hat - wenn ich es noch recht im Kopf hab - das Wiegand-Protokoll.
Dafür gibt es eine Aduino-Bibliothek auf github 
https://github.com/monkeyboard/Wiegand-Protocol-Library-for-Arduino


----------

